# mal/mau/ruim



## DerDrache

Ola pessoal,

Pode alguem me explicar a differença entre estas palavras. Tambem, como se diria "That wasn't so bad"...a procurei no google e achei "Nao foi tao mau", mas achava que "mau" foi um adverbio. Se pode dizer "Isso nao foi tao ruim"? Eu estou confused.


----------



## MOC

Mau não é um advérbio. É um adjectivo. *Mal *é que é um advérbio.

Eu traduziria essa frase como "Não foi assim tão mau."

"Ruim" significa o mesmo que "mau". É uma palavra menos usada em Portugal, e mais usada no Brasil, segundo me parece. No entanto pode usar qualquer uma das duas.


----------



## Outsider

mau, ruim (-->adjectives): bad, evil
mal (-->adverb): badly, ill, poorly
mal (-->noun): evil


----------



## Nutshell

Os adjetivos mau e ruim significam a mesma coisa, mas tem certas situações em que se costuma usar um ou outro.

Pelo menos aqui no Brasil, por exemplo, uma comida tem gosto ruim (tastes bad), o que é diferente de mau gosto (bad taste).
"That wasn't so bad", aqui, seria mais comumente traduzido por "não foi tão ruim assim", ou algo do tipo.

Estou tentando pensar numa regra geral (inevitavelmente será beeeem geral mesmo!), e imaginei algo como: ruim se usa mais para coisas, mau para pessoas e ações. Isso para o Brasil, claro. O que vocês acham?


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Mau não é um advérbio. É um adjectivo. *Mal *é que é um advérbio.
> 
> Eu traduziria essa frase como "Não foi assim tão mau."
> 
> "Ruim" significa o mesmo que "mau". É uma palavra menos usada em Portugal, e mais usada no Brasil, segundo me parece. No entanto pode usar qualquer uma das duas.



Eu não tenho certeza, mas muitas palavras que são consideradas arcaicas pelo resto dos portugueses, ainda são muito usadas no norte de Portugal, você confirma? 

"ruim" e "botar" podem ser parte delas? Eu tenho um colega do Porto que me jurou de pés juntos que todo mundo ali fala "botar".


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Eu não tenho certeza, mas muitas palavras que são consideradas arcaicas pelo resto dos portugueses, ainda são muito usadas no norte de Portugal, você confirma?
> 
> "ruim" e "botar" podem ser parte delas? Eu tenho um colega do Porto que me jurou de pés juntos que todo mundo ali fala "botar".




Confirmo que é verdade que no norte de Portugal há muitas palavras que são vistas no restante Portugal como arcaismos.

Realmente "botar" é uma palavra que é bastante usada, embora ache que dizer que toda a gente a usa é um exagero.

Ruim é diferente. Acho que é simplesmente uma palavra que não se utiliza tanto, e não um regionalismo. Por exemplo, a pessoa que conheço que a utiliza mais vezes até é de Lisboa.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Confirmo que é verdade que no norte de Portugal há muitas palavras que são vistas no restante Portugal como arcaismos.
> 
> Realmente "botar" é uma palavra que é bastante usada, embora ache que dizer que toda a gente a usa é um exagero.
> 
> Ruim é diferente. Acho que é simplesmente uma palavra que não se utiliza tanto, e não um regionalismo. Por exemplo, a pessoa que conheço que a utiliza mais vezes até é de Lisboa.



obrigada, MOC.


----------



## djlaranja

Alandria said:


> Eu não tenho certeza, mas muitas palavras que são consideradas arcaicas pelo resto dos portugueses, ainda são muito usadas no norte de Portugal, você confirma?
> 
> "ruim" e "botar" podem ser parte delas? Eu tenho um colega do Porto que me jurou de pés juntos que todo mundo ali fala "botar".


 
Alandria,

Um verbo que tem usos diferenciados entre norte/nordeste do Brasil e o sul/sudeste é este: botar.
Em geral, no nordeste, usa-se botar comumente e mais raramente pôr. No sudeste, prefere-se dizer pôr, em vez de botar.

Além disto, é notável como o sertanejo, no Brasil, guarda gosto por palavras arcaicas. Há uma série delas, e seria muito interessante pesquisar o porquê disto.

Já a palavra ruim é de uso corrente no Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

djlaranja said:


> Alandria,
> 
> Um verbo que tem usos diferenciados entre norte/nordeste do Brasil e o sul/sudeste é este: botar.
> Em geral, no nordeste, usa-se botar comumente e mais raramente pôr. No sudeste, prefere-se dizer pôr, em vez de botar.
> 
> Além disto, é notável como o sertanejo, no Brasil, guarda gosto por palavras arcaicas. Há uma série delas, e seria muito interessante pesquisar o porquê disto.
> 
> Já a palavra ruim é de uso corrente no Brasil.



Sinceramente, sou capixaba e sempre falamos com "botar" normalmente em muitos contextos, talvez menos que os nordestinos em geral, mas sempre falamos. Aliás, é um verbo que aparece mais em expressões idiomáticas, acho super normal. Aí em SP não usam muito?


----------



## djlaranja

Alandria said:


> Sinceramente, sou capixaba e sempre falamos com "botar" normalmente em muitos contextos, talvez menos que os nordestinos em geral, mas sempre falamos. Aliás, é um verbo que aparece mais em expressões idiomáticas, acho super normal. Aí em SP não usam muito?


Alandria,

Sou pernambucano, nasci e moro em Recife. Acho que em São Paulo não se usa o verbo _botar_ quase nunca. Ao menos pelo contato que tenho com paulistas, desde a infância, ouço isto.

Mas referi-me a isto porque acho que a dimensão e a diversidade da língua portuguesa falada no Brasil é um indicativo de como a língua é viva e bastante dinâmica.


----------



## HouseFan

E você está correto. _Botar_ agente deixa pra galinha . Aqui é preferível o colocar, posicionar, arrumar, deixar...

Sobre mau e mal tem aquela brincadeira:
Mal = Bem
Mau = Bom

Eu vou bem, eu vou mal.
Você é bom, você é mau.


----------



## djlaranja

HouseFan said:


> E você está correto. _Botar_ agente deixa pra galinha . Aqui é preferível o colocar, posicionar, arrumar, deixar...
> 
> Sobre mau e mal tem aquela brincadeira:
> Mal = Bem
> Mau = Bom
> 
> Eu vou bem, eu vou mal.
> Você é bom, você é mau.


 
HouseFan,

Lembrei várias vezes e terminei não escrevendo o) um diálogo que tive com uns primos paulistas sobre essa diferença. Ele, paulista, dizia ao me visitar: "_Aqui galinha põe e a gente bota _[um objeto em algum lugar]. _Lá_ [Ele se referia a São Paulo, de onde vinha],_ a gente põe _[um objeto em algum lugar] _e a galinha é que bota_".
Bom, é apenas um registro da diversidade: aqui, _pôr _é que a gente deixa para as galinhas...


----------



## HouseFan

> Bom, é apenas um registro da diversidade: aqui, _pôr _é que a gente deixa para as galinhas...


Hehe


----------



## Alentugano

djlaranja said:


> Bom, é apenas um registro da diversidade: aqui, _pôr _é que a gente deixa para as galinhas...



Aqui (em Portugal) a gente põe e as galinhas também!


----------



## djlaranja

Alentugano said:


> Aqui (em Portugal) a gente põe e as galinhas também!


Alente,

Pra falar a verdade, aqui no Brasil também. Pode-se usar qualquer dos dois verbos nos dois sentidos (a gente colocar um objeto ou a galinha pôr um ovo). 

Mas há uma preferência que é oposta, quando se compara o uso no sul/sudeste com o uso no norte/nordeste do país. No nordeste, galinha é poedeira, daí a preferência de dizer que _a galinha pôs um ovo_ (mas esta é apenas uma _tentativa_ de mostrar como _nosso gosto_ é *mais lógico* que o de outros ). Evidentemente haveria razões para, no sudeste, preferir-se dizer que _a galinha botou um ovo_... 

Mais uma vez, insisto em lembrar: as escolhas lingüísticas não obedecem a critérios *lógicos*, mas a fatores históricos, sociais, estéticos, econômicos (até!)... É uma espécie de memória coletiva que vai moldando a evolução de sotaques, regras e costumes, como quaisquer usos e costumes sociais.


----------



## Carlospalmar

HouseFan said:


> E você está correto. _Botar_ agente deixa pra galinha . Aqui é preferível o colocar, posicionar, arrumar, deixar...
> 
> Sobre mau e mal tem aquela brincadeira:
> Mal = Bem
> Mau = Bom
> 
> Eu vou bem, eu vou mal.
> Você é bom, você é mau.


 
Por favor podia me explicar a brincadeira? Não consegui entende-la.

Agradeço

Até mais

C.


----------



## HouseFan

Oi Carlos.
Esse é um dos modos de decorar quando você deve usar ma*u* ou ma*l*.
O exemplo que mostrei foi usado diversas vezes num desenho brasileiro da TV Cultura (Castelo Rá-Tim-Bum). 

"*O* *mau *era um boneco *mau *que sempre tentava destruir* o bem. *Seu amigo*, *que era* bom, *sempre evitava que ele fizesse algo *mau*."

Se você substituir mau por bom e bem por mal, a frase acima fica assim:

"*O bom *era um boneco *bom* que sempre tentava destruir *o mal*. Seu amigo, que era *mau*, sempre evitava que ele fizesse algo *bom*."

(coloque o www)
.tvcultura.com.br/aloescola/linguaportuguesa/problemasgerais/bem-bom-mal-mau.htm

Entendeu?


----------



## djlaranja

HouseFan said:


> Oi Carlos.
> Esse é um dos modos de decorar quando você deve usar ma*u* ou ma*l*.
> O exemplo que mostrei foi usado diversas vezes num desenho brasileiro da TV Cultura (Castelo Rá-Tim-Bum).
> 
> "*O* *mau *era um boneco *mau *que sempre tentava destruir* o bem. *Seu amigo*, *que era* bom, *sempre evitava que ele fizesse algo *mau*."
> 
> Se você substituir mau por bom e bem por mal, a frase acima fica assim:
> 
> "*O bom *era um boneco *bom* que sempre tentava destruir *o mal*. Seu amigo, que era *mau*, sempre evitava que ele fizesse algo *bom*."
> 
> (coloque o www)
> .tvcultura.com.br/aloescola/linguaportuguesa/problemasgerais/bem-bom-mal-mau.htm
> 
> Entendeu?


 
HouseFan,
Carlospalmar,

Acho que simplificando (acho que, no exemplo, faltou a palavra bem, não é?), a regra é: 

_*- mal*_ é sempre oposto de _*bem;*_
_*- mau*_ é sempre o oposto de _*bom*_.

Mal é advérbio ou substantivo. Mau é adjetivo. Exs.:

1. O mau aluno não pode alcançar bom resultado. [mau = adjetivo]
2. O aluno vai mal porque não estuda. [mal = advérbio]
3. O mal de quem não estuda é que não irá aprender. [mal = substantivo]
4. Quem canta os males espanta. [mal = substantivo; plural = males]
5. "Teu mal é comentar o passado..." [mal = substantivo]

Substituindo _mau_ por _bom_ e _mal_ por _bem_, teríamos:

1. O bom aluno não pode alcançar mau resultado.
2. O aluno vai bem porque estuda.
3. O bem de quem estuda é que irá aprender.
4. [... impossível ...] Quem se divorcia, tem de dividir os bens.
5. Teu bem é não comentar o passado...

Note-se que houve um certo exagero para demonstrar a regrinha prática, sobretudo com a substituição nas frases 4 e 5. Mas acho que foi possível entender, não é?


----------



## Vanda

Na minha região, também, botar é o natural! Quando saí de lá tive de fazer um esforço enorme para 'pôr' em vez de "botar"! Não aguentava mais o pessoal dizer que quem bota é galinha. Hoje eu já digo que, além delas, qualquer um que valorize a fala de sua região sem se preocupar com aquilo que os das outras regiões acham que deveria ser!


----------



## Chadner

Rapaziada, nada contra as viagens linguísticas, mas vamos no ater ao escopo da mensagem inicial hehehehe, o papo era mau/mal/ruim, não?

Sem querer ser chato, mas sugiro que algum moderador desmembre essa discussão em duas, fazendo assim com que os dois tópicos sejam bem abordados... Que tal?

----------

Sobre o assunto, eu discordo da galera de um modo geral, sigo a idéia proposta inicialmente pelo(a) Nutshell,  eu acho que - RUIM e MAU, são completamente diferentes.

Claro, são bem próximos, mas no português (do Brasil (de São Paulo)) que eu falo, eles são bem diferentes.

Exemplos: 
*
onde **não se usa** mau:*

- Que cara ruim!   (incapaz, sem talento, péssimo jogador)
- O Juiz é muito ruim, pelamordedeus! (comete erros constantes)
- Putz mas que joguinho ruim, hein? (jogo desinteressante, frustrante, abaixo da média)
*
onde não se usa ruim*:

- Nossa, tenho medo do Totó, ele tem cara de mau! (bravo, violento, raivoso)
- Não gostei do Bruce Willis nesse filme, ele faz papel de mau (vilão, sem escrúpulos, maquiavélico)
- Nossa, como esse bandido é mau (maldoso, cruel, maligno) - _ruim nesse caso caberia mas de um jeito muito conotativo, fazendo referência ao COISA RUIM (diabo) 
_

O adjetivo "mau" também é usado antes de substantivos para dar a idéia de algo errado, insuficiente, insatisfatório - _mau humor, mau uso, mau tempo, mau exempl_o. 

Um significado próximo se obtém as vezes usando a palavra "ruim", invertendo sua posição, como em _exemplo ruim _ou_ tempo ruim. _Mas não sempre, como se vê em _humor ruim _ou_ uso ruim, _onde a idéia inicial se perde. Alguém vê alguma regra ou padrão nessas adaptações?

- Mau tempo (tempo feio, fechado)
- Tempo ruim (tempo feio, fechado)

- Mau humor (estresse,  chatice, TPM, falta de vontade de rir ou de compartilhar momentos legais)
- Humor ruim (humor sem qualidade, politicamente incorreto ou até sem valor intelectual)

Há algum padrão?

--------------

Em situações como - _Minha sogra é muito má _- há, de fato a possibilidade de se usar "ruim" e chegar a um sentido muito próximo, mas ainda assim permanecem as diferenças 
- minha sogra é má (brava, megera, chata, alguém numa posição de poder que abusa de regalias e causa tanto desconforto quanto respeito)
- minha sogra é ruim (vingativa, sem escrúpulos, desumana, alguém que passou dos limites em certa situação e agora é vista com outros olhos, sem respeito e sim receio)

-----------------

Uma última idéia, 

O oposto de bom é? Mau *E* ruim! Depende da situação!

Ele é um bom menino! / Ele é um mau menino!
Ele é um bom jogador! / Ele é um mau jogador!
Ele é um jogador bom... / Ele é um jogador muito ruim... (sem habilidade) / jogador muito mau (figurativo - violento)

Você disse que ele era bom? Mas ele é ruim!
Que bom! / Que ruim...
Isso está muito bom / Blargh, que coisa ruim! (gosto ruim - que é diferente de mau gosto)...

...

Bom, são várias viagens, com certeza esse assunto pode render muito mais... Por favor, grandecíssimos conhecedores de nossa belíssima língua!
dêem seus fidibéquis!


----------



## Carlospalmar

HouseFan said:


> Oi Carlos.
> Esse é um dos modos de decorar quando você deve usar ma*u* ou ma*l*.
> O exemplo que mostrei foi usado diversas vezes num desenho brasileiro da TV Cultura (Castelo Rá-Tim-Bum).
> 
> "*O* *mau *era um boneco *mau *que sempre tentava destruir* o bem. *Seu amigo*, *que era* bom, *sempre evitava que ele fizesse algo *mau*."
> 
> Se você substituir mau por bom e bem por mal, a frase acima fica assim:
> 
> "*O bom *era um boneco *bom* que sempre tentava destruir *o mal*. Seu amigo, que era *mau*, sempre evitava que ele fizesse algo *bom*."
> 
> (coloque o www)
> .tvcultura.com.br/aloescola/linguaportuguesa/problemasgerais/bem-bom-mal-mau.htm
> 
> Entendeu?


 
Agora entendi:

Obrigado pelos exemplos e explicações.

Valeu

C.


----------



## HouseFan

"_Tamo aí pra isso_"


----------



## Chadner

Chadner said:


> Sobre o assunto, eu discordo da galera de um modo geral, sigo a idéia proposta inicialmente pelo(a) Nutshell,  eu acho que - RUIM e MAU, são completamente diferentes.
> 
> Claro, são bem próximos, mas no português (do Brasil (de São Paulo)) que eu falo, eles são bem diferentes.
> 
> Exemplos:
> *
> onde **não se usa** mau:*
> 
> - Que cara ruim!   (incapaz, sem talento, péssimo jogador)
> - O Juiz é muito ruim, pelamordedeus! (comete erros constantes)
> - Putz mas que joguinho ruim, hein? (jogo desinteressante, frustrante, abaixo da média)
> *
> onde não se usa ruim*:
> 
> - Nossa, tenho medo do Totó, ele tem cara de mau! (bravo, violento, raivoso)
> - Não gostei do Bruce Willis nesse filme, ele faz papel de mau (vilão, sem escrúpulos, maquiavélico)
> - Nossa, como esse bandido é mau (maldoso, cruel, maligno) - _ruim nesse caso caberia mas de um jeito muito conotativo, fazendo referência ao COISA RUIM (diabo)
> _
> 
> O adjetivo "mau" também é usado antes de substantivos para dar a idéia de algo errado, insuficiente, insatisfatório - _mau humor, mau uso, mau tempo, mau exempl_o.
> 
> Um significado próximo se obtém as vezes usando a palavra "ruim", invertendo sua posição, como em _exemplo ruim _ou_ tempo ruim. _Mas não sempre, como se vê em _humor ruim _ou_ uso ruim, _onde a idéia inicial se perde. Alguém vê alguma regra ou padrão nessas adaptações?
> 
> - Mau tempo (tempo feio, fechado)
> - Tempo ruim (tempo feio, fechado)
> 
> - Mau humor (estresse,  chatice, TPM, falta de vontade de rir ou de compartilhar momentos legais)
> - Humor ruim (humor sem qualidade, politicamente incorreto ou até sem valor intelectual)
> 
> Há algum padrão?
> 
> --------------
> 
> Em situações como - _Minha sogra é muito má _- há, de fato a possibilidade de se usar "ruim" e chegar a um sentido muito próximo, mas ainda assim permanecem as diferenças
> - minha sogra é má (brava, megera, chata, alguém numa posição de poder que abusa de regalias e causa tanto desconforto quanto respeito)
> - minha sogra é ruim (vingativa, sem escrúpulos, desumana, alguém que passou dos limites em certa situação e agora é vista com outros olhos, sem respeito e sim receio)
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Uma última idéia,
> 
> O oposto de bom é? Mau *E* ruim! Depende da situação!
> 
> Ele é um bom menino! / Ele é um mau menino!
> Ele é um bom jogador! / Ele é um mau jogador!
> Ele é um jogador bom... / Ele é um jogador muito ruim... (sem habilidade) / jogador muito mau (figurativo - violento)
> 
> Você disse que ele era bom? Mas ele é ruim!
> Que bom! / Que ruim...
> Isso está muito bom / Blargh, que coisa ruim! (gosto ruim - que é diferente de mau gosto)...
> 
> ...
> 
> Bom, são várias viagens, com certeza esse assunto pode render muito mais... Por favor, grandecíssimos conhecedores de nossa belíssima língua!
> dêem seus fidibéquis!



Wouldnt anybody care to comment on this one?


----------



## lilianvbraz

Chadner said:


> Wouldnt anybody care to comment on this one?


Eu sei que o post é antigo, mas me ajudou muito hj a explicar isso para meu namorado. Obrigada!

Eis a explicação dele: “I know. Way back in the beginning, two guys were trying to make a word for “bad”. One guy created “mau” and people liked that because it’s a derivative of “mal” and it made sense, but then someone other guy created “ruim”, which makes no sense, but they decided to use it to make him feel better.“ lol


----------



## Vanda

Amei a explicação dele. É mais ou menos assim que eu brincava com os alunos quando ia tentar explicar algumas regras que não têm ''explicação''.


----------



## lilianvbraz

Vanda said:


> Amei a explicação dele. É mais ou menos assim que eu brincava com os alunos quando ia tentar explicar algumas regras que não têm ''explicação''.


Muito obrigada Vanda, eu vou falar para ele se inscrever aqui. Ele é bastante esforçado, fala e entende espanhol, mas acho que eles não conseguem ligar o português ao espanhol como nós fazemos.


----------

